# [Oct 27, 2012] Fall Ramp Jam Halloween Party! (Worton, Maryland)



## bryanpaul (Oct 22, 2012)

so yeah there's only one other person on here that i know of who lives on the eastern shore of Maryland.......but anyone here is more than welcome to come rage it in the cornfeilds with us nextweekend....6ft halfpipe in a warehouse...bonfires...shootin guns.....general redneck style free for all...............figgered i'd throw it out there


----------



## Eric ASche (Oct 22, 2012)

Im not on the shore anymore. But i will be in the Baltimore area this weekend. If i can fanagle a ride il be there


----------



## Rager (Oct 22, 2012)

ya'll figger out sumpin to do fer x mas yet?....


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 23, 2012)

Rager said:


> ya'll figger out sumpin to do fer x mas yet?....


we do these ramp parties as much as we can....sometimes weekly......the dude who runs www.eastcoastskates.com was in jail for a bit so we havent been gettin together but now he's out and it's ON ...... fuck the cold....it gets cold, we BURN SHIT.......but yeah.....i think i remember you saying a while back that you're from around these parts?.....anyway yeah if you end up around here at any point let me know


----------



## Rager (Oct 24, 2012)

will take ya up on that...drunk red necks sounds like a typical holiday


----------



## Doobie_D (Oct 26, 2012)

Too bad its hard as fuck to get the Kent County without some kind of car. Ie. no free way there. Hitchin it a possiblity but you might be better off walking and fuck that shit


----------

